# PowerPivot Sort Multiple Columns



## gavs73 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi

Apologies if it is a stupid question, is there a way to sort two columns in PowerPivot ?

For example, sort column 1 by High-Low, and then still preserving that sort, move to column 2 and sort that ?

Column 1 could be customer number, and then column 2 Date, so all customer orders together and then in date order.

As soon as I highlight two columns the Sort button disappears, and I want to add a formula to look at the time between orders, but obviously that relies on all customers being together and in date order.

Thanks for your help
Gavin


----------



## Matt Allington (Jun 16, 2018)

Are you talking about the power pivot window?  If so, no.  Power pivot is a database, not a spreadsheet - the order of the data in storage is not trackable or referanceable.


----------

